

RELEASED: LessConf Promo Video - lessallan
http://lesseverything.com/blog/archives/2012/01/02/who-is-speaking-at-lessconf/

======
jasonmccay
Nice promo video ... LessConf is enjoyable because it really does focus on
making sure that all attendees have a memorable time. Besides learning a ton
from speakers, you make a lot of great friends and feel really taken care of.

It is the only conference that I have attended where I was sad it was coming
to a close.

Give it a go ... it is hosted at a great location and worth much more than the
small amount of money it costs to attend. Steve and Allan do a great job.

~~~
reustle
Ah, so may be I will see you there :) I agree that this is a fantastic
conference!

------
lessallan
FYI: <http://LessFilms.com> shot the video with a canon 7d, the location was
inside the "pits" of a fast lube oil change.

------
turnandface
One day all conferences will be made like this. Until then, Steve and Allan
are the top boys.

------
richardburton
Incredible. It is so great to see a conference have a sense of humour.

Instead of:

 _DullCon hopes to redefine strategy definition in the context of an ever-
changing global business ecosystem_

Congrats!

~~~
lessallan
Thanks Richard, we're really good at being silly.

------
joshuastreet
This one was my favorite on yet! "Promises are made to be broken, Mr.
Branch..."

------
timfalls
couldn't agree more with the other comments: awesome promo video. awesome
event. one of the few conferences i attended last year from which i walked
away thinking, "i am _definitely_ coming back next year."

------
thoughtntheory
Love these promos.

------
brainopener
Awesome sauce

